# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Εργασία  σε Ναυπηγείο

## SadeAdu

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, είμαι νέα "σχετικά" στο forum το παρακολουθώ καιρό αλλά δεν έτυχε ποτέ να χρειαστεί να κάνω post. Αφορμή για αυτό το post στάθηκε η αγωνία μου για την σταδιοδρομία μου από την στιγμή που θα περάσω την πόρτα εξόδου του Πανεπιστημίου...( παίρνω πτυχίο τον Σεπτέμβρη απο το Τμήμα Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών του Παπει). Βλέπω πως εδώ υπάρχουν πολλοί (θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω ) "συνάδελφοι" με αγάπη στην Ναυτιλία οπότε νιώθω πως θα κατατοπιστώ όσον αφορά τις απορείες μου.

Αρχικά υπάρχει μια σκέψη "αναζήτησης δουλειάς" στο Ναυπηγείο Σύρου εννοείται όχι για "χειρονακτική εργασία" :lol::lol:...αλλά ώς "ψάρι" τελειόφοιτη με προοπτικές και όρεξη για δουλειά στον τομέα που σπούδασα! Η ερώτηση μου είναι "ποιός θα μπορούσε να είναι ο ρόλος ένος τελειόφοιτου σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον χωρίς ιδιαίτερα εξειδικευμένη γνώση (με βάση τον κύκλο σπουδών) και εμπειρία χρόνου?" ...."Υπάρχει δυνατότητα αξιοποίησης του απο ένα τέτοιο εργασιακό περιβάλλον και αν ναι σε ποιον τομέα θα μπορούσε να συνεισφέρει καλύτερα?"

Έχω κάνει research σχετικά με το Νεώρειο και την Ιστορία του, οπότε τις βασικότερες πληροφορίες τις γνωρίζω, όμως όποια επιπλέον πληροφορία είναι καλοδεχούμενη και θα με βοηθούσε πολύ...(ζητώ την κατανόηση σας σε περίπτωση που έκανα post σε λάθος section  :Wink: ). Θα επανέλθω με επιπλέον ερωτήσεις σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει ανταπόκριση μην σας γράφω εκθέσεις απο το 1ο post :?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## master

"Αρχικά υπάρχει μια σκέψη "αναζήτησης δουλειάς" στο Ναυπηγείο Σύρου εννοείται όχι για "χειρονακτική εργασία" :lol::lol:...αλλά ώς "ψάρι" τελειόφοιτη με προοπτικές και όρεξη για δουλειά στον τομέα που σπούδασα!"O tomeas pou spoudases den nomizo an exei na kanei me to naupigiko kommati pou asxolountai kiriws ta naupigia alla me operation,dld na parexeis ipiresies sta ploia mesw mias nautiliakis eterias.basika auto pou spoudases!bill of ladings kai chartering 8eories loipon...diskola 8a breis douleia se naupigeio ka8ws exeis gnwseis oikonomikes&8ewritikes kiriws kai oxi texnikes pou apaitoun s'ena naupigeio!

----------


## SadeAdu

Απο όσο γνωρίζω κάθε ναυπηγείο έχει διάφορα τμήματα : Γενική διεύθυνση, Νομικές υπηρεσίες, οικονομική διεύθυνση, διεύθυνση προσωπικού, προμηθειών, συνεργείων, ποιοτικού ελέγχου και πολλά άλλα...εννοείται πως δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να μπώ σε ένα τμήμα καθαρά "τεχνικών" γνώσεων γιατί αυτό απαιτεί πέρα απο εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις και μεγάλη εμπειρία...
Σκούρα λοιπόν τα βλέπεις εσύ ε? είδωμεν...

----------

